# [module PHP ZIP] probleme d'installation sur un RPS OVH

## stc074

Salut je dois mettre sur un RPS d'ovh tournant sous gentoo le module zip pour PHP car un des site hebergé sur le serveur utilise les fonctions zip tel que zip_open

Alors j'ai cherché un peu et (en ssh) j'ai tapé:

```
/usr/local/php5/bin/pecl install zip
```

Mais j'obtiens ce message d'erreur

 *Quote:*   

> pecl/zip requires PEAR Installer (version >= 1.7.0), installed version is 1.4.9
> 
> No valid packages found
> 
> install failed
> ...

 

alors j'ai essayé plein de trucs mais sans succés (tel que :

```
/usr/local/php5/bin/pear channel-update pecl.php.net
```

En fait la je bloque ,je suis pas trop gentoo-ien (ça se dit?) et je ne sais vraiment plus quoi faire

Merci

++Last edited by stc074 on Wed Aug 26, 2009 11:11 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## geekounet

Salutet bienvenue  ! Peux-tu mettre ton titre du topic en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum s'il te plait ? Merci  :Smile: 

Ensuite, pour qu'on puisse t'aider, il te faudrait un php installé proprement (pour autant que php puisse l'être  :Twisted Evil: ) via portage, et non pas cette installation à la main (/usr/local et tout) ou l'install custom foireuse d'OVH (si t'as cette "fameuse" Release2, qui est une Gentoo tout crade pour laquelle on ne peut faire aucun support). Je te laisse lire la doc sur emerge/portage pour ça.  :Smile: 

Et donc ensuite quand t'as une install propre via portage, t'as le USE zip sur l'ebuild de dev-lang/php pour te fournir ça de base sans se prendre la tête.  :Smile: 

----------

## stc074

En effet j'ai la release 2 d'OVH ,par contre j'ai choisi cette version car je n'ai pas a me casser le tronc pour ajouter un nouveau domaine ,je suppose qu'il est impossible de garder le webmin d'ovh et installer PHP 'prprement ' comme tu dis ?

Merci pour ta reponse

Tcho

----------

## Pixys

Installer un nouveau domaine ne présente aucune difficulté particulière si tu es capable de faire une installation tout seul ; ça consiste juste à éditer un fichier de conf... ce qui n'est vraiment pas différent de ce que l'on fait très souvent sous Gentoo. Bien sûr c'est pas user-friendly, eyes-candy, bling-bling ou tout autre terme approprié mais c'est redoutablement plus efficace  :Wink: 

Comme geekounet te l'a dit la release d'OVH est une horreur à maintenir donc vraiment si tu tiens à Gentoo sur ton dédié, tu refais un partitionnement qui tient la route et tu fais une installation propre.

Le temps que tu perdras à faire ça seras dix fois gagné lors de la configuration/maintenance/mise à jour, etc. Et en plus, ici, on pourra t'aider.

EDIT: typo

----------

## sd44

+1 pour geekounet

perso j'ai un serveur sur OVH, avec une gentoo et quand j'ai vu le bazar, j'en ai remis une toute propre (hardened etc), j'ai aussi abandonné l'install de paquet source recupéré sur souceforge pour utiliser ceux de gentoo et c'est bien plus pratique pour les maj entre autre ... ça tourne au poil depuis 3 ans  :Smile: 

----------

